# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Дешифратор для .arest-файлов (шифровальщик Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Elcore.a)

## thyrex

Во вложении утилита для расшифровки файлов, пострадавших от шифровальщика Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Elcore.a (файлы получают расширение .arest) 




Как пользоваться


1. После запуска программа проверяет наличие ключевого файла (*UpdatesLog.txt.arest*) и файла проверки валидности ключа (*ok.txt.arest*) по одному из следующих путей:



> – *Application Data* в папке проблемного пользователя (для Windows XP)
> – *AppData\Roaming* в папке проблемного пользователя (для Windows Vista и Windows 7)


Если файлов не нашлось, поиск этих файлов производится *в папке самой программы*.
В случае отсутствия ключей выводится соответствующее сообщение.

*Примечание*: не пытайтесь использовать неподходящую пару файлов для другого пользователя. Хотя программа проверяет корректность расшифровки, лучше перестраховаться.

2. Если *оба файла* найдены, проводится проверка валидности ключа. В случае неподходящего ключа выводится соответствующее сообщение.

3. Если проверка валидности прошла успешно, становятся доступными опции поиска зашифрованных файлов и файлов с сообщениями шифровальщика: 



> – выбрать папку (диск) для поиска (*рекомендуется*, причем сначала стоит проверить на какой-либо одной папке);
> – проверять все жесткие диски


4. Выбираем нужный вариант и ждем окончания поиска.
В случае обнаружения зашифрованных файлов и (или) файлов с сообщениями шифровальщика становится доступной кнопка *Расшифровать*.
Один нюанс: после поиска придется лишний раз кликнуть на главной форме программы, чтобы она снова получила фокус  :Smiley:  Пока не смог победить эту странную проблемку.

5. Прежде, чем выполнять расшифровку, можно выполнить дополнительные настройки:



> – удалять зашифрованные файлы после расшифровки (хотя программа проверяет корректность расшифровки, лучше активировать только после пробного испытания дешифратора на файлах в какой-то одной папке);
> – удалять записи шифровальщика в реестре;
> – удалять файлы WARNING.txt с сообщениями шифровальщика (*включена по умолчанию*)


6. Нажимаем кнопку *Расшифровать* и ждем окончания процедуры расшифровки 

В нижней части окна программы ведется лог работы при поиске зашифрованных файлов и файлов с сообщениями шифровальщика (сколько было найдено), при расшифровке (сколько было расшифровано). Сам лог обработки (расшифровки) файлов по окончании работы сохраняется на диск С в файле вида *dearest-дата-время.txt*

7. Файлы, указанные в п. 1, *специально* не попадают в список дешифровки и удаления на случай непредвиденных ситуаций. Когда убедитесь в том, что *ВСЕ ФАЙЛЫ* расшифровались успешно, можно их удалить вручную.

Скрыть

----------

Agp85,  bboriz,  dashinima,  *Никита Соловьев*,  *миднайт*,  *Ilya Shabanov*,  Lex1706,  *mrak74*,  *olejah*,  *PavelA*,  Semenoff,  skydiver,  *Techno*,  UHAHAN,  Val_Ery

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

*thyrex*, респект за утилиту! Думаю, что очень многие тебе спасибо скажут за нее.  :Beer:

----------


## akok

Или захотят отомстить.

----------


## UHAHAN

Спаситель!!!!:-} Я уж думал всё, капец, куча рабочих доков и екселек навечно сдохли. И тут такой подарок, товарищ ссылку прислал! Как отблагодарить?;-}

----------


## Agp85

thyrex  :Cool:  - это очень крутой чувак!! ))

----------


## Semenoff

Спасибо!!!!! работает!!!

----------


## ftoros

Спасибо

----------


## MiAlex78

thyrex, спасибо за помощь!  Скажите, для тех у кого не осталось UpdatesLog.txt.arest, нет шанса на дешифровщик? 
Утилита выдала ошибочное сообщение о том, что не нашла ключевых файлов... :Sad:

----------


## thyrex

> для тех у кого не осталось UpdatesLog.txt.arest, нет шанса на дешифровщик?


Именно так, поскольку не известен алгоритм генерации кода

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

> thyrex, спасибо за помощь!  Скажите, для тех у кого не осталось UpdatesLog.txt.arest, нет шанса на дешифровщик? 
> Утилита выдала ошибочное сообщение о том, что не нашла ключевых файлов...


Попробуйте восстановить этот файл, если его удалили по какой-то причине. Есть программа UnErase и аналоги. Можно попробовать восстановить по крайней мере

----------


## thyrex

*Ilya Shabanov*, идет троекратная перезапись мусором перед удалением

----------


## rty

У меня есть файлы ok.txt.arest и updatelog.txt.arest. Последний я вытащил из удалённых. Но дешифратор их ненашёл. В папке AppData\Roaming их теперь нет они у меня на флэшке. Как быть. И ещё я сомневаюсь на счет последнего файла - его название немного отличается (в нём нет буквы s). Что посоветуете?

----------


## thyrex

> его название немного отличается (в нём нет буквы s)


Значит это не тот файл и расшифровать не представляется возможным

----------


## grek87

Уважаемый thyrex! Большое спасибо за дешифратор! У меня вопрос следующего плана. У меня на компьютере отсутствует файл UpdatesLog.txt.arest, в то время как ok.txt.arest присутствует. Возможно ли как то фостановить файл, имея в наличии огромное количество файлов, пораженных вирусом, как то из этих файлов вытащить ключ? заранее спасибо.

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

> *Ilya Shabanov*, идет троекратная перезапись мусором перед удалением


Тогда уже все ...  :Sad:

----------


## thyrex

> У меня на компьютере отсутствует файл UpdatesLog.txt.arest, в то время как ok.txt.arest присутствует. Возможно ли как то фостановить файл, имея в наличии огромное количество файлов, пораженных вирусом, как то из этих файлов вытащить ключ?


Нет, невозможно

----------


## Алексей121986

> Нет, невозможно


thyrex здравствуйте? файла *UpdatesLog.txt.arest* нет вирус завершил свое дело. А если вирус заново запустить на компьютере и вовремя прикатить процесс ключ-файл *UpdatesLog.txt.arest* будет идентичный тому который нужен? Еще не подскажите ни кто не делился дешифратором к компании 475?

----------


## Andrey87

Ну а что же делать тем кто удалил эти 2 файла? :-( Неужели все их оставили, печалько... :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## thyrex

> А если вирус заново запустить на компьютере и вовремя прикатить процесс ключ-файл UpdatesLog.txt.arest будет идентичный тому который нужен?


Маловероятно




> Еще не подскажите ни кто не делился дешифратором к компании 475?


Это с сообщением "от нигерийских (сомалийских, зимбабвийских и пр.) пиратов"? Если так, то только пробовать XoristDecryptor

- - - Добавлено - - -




> Ну а что же делать тем кто удалил эти 2 файла?


Если был известен алгоритм генерации кода, помочь было бы возможно. А так увы

----------


## NIKITOS777

*thyrex*, Если вы говорите что тем у кого нет файла updateslog.txt.arest, нет шансов спасти файлы, то может  есть пособирать этот файл у других пользователей? А утилита будет проверять по моему файлу ok.txt.arest??? Вдруг чей то файл подойдет? Все равно я уже ничего не теряю?

----------


## thyrex

> Вдруг чей то файл подойдет?


Вряд ли

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## skydiver

Дико извиняюсь, но , возможно, по причине того, что я переустановил Windows XP на 7-ку дешифратор не находит файлы *UpdatesLog.txt.arest* и файл проверки валидности ключа (*ok.txt.arest*). Я их скопировал на диск С в папку Roaming, но результат тот же...

----------


## thyrex

> Я их скопировал на диск С в папку Roaming


А если скопировать в папку с самой программой?

----------


## skydiver

Да!!! Спасибо огромное! Так получилось...

----------


## NIKITOS777

> Да!!! Спасибо огромное! Так получилось...


Будьте так добры выложите файл UpdatesLog.txt.arest!
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## genius0308

Скажите, пожалуйста, что значит фраза "вирус трижды перезаписывает их мусорным кодом"?
Я правильно понял, если этих файлов нет, то уже никакая восстанавливалка файлов не поможет?

----------


## h8edge

Выложите кто нибудь UpdatesLog.txt.arest, вдруг получится

----------


## Metropolit

почему у меня не расшифровывает??? пишет "Ошибка! Ключевые файлы не найдены" 
UpdatesLog.txt.arest и ok.txt.arest - где посмотреть есть ли у меня эти файлы? :Sad:

----------


## thyrex

Если утилита пишет, что нет, значит их действительно нет

----------


## NIKITOS777

*thyrex*, скинь пожалуйста updateslog.txt.arest какой есть??

----------


## vagner2010

здраствуйте, не непойму этот пункт:

-Если файлов не нашлось, поиск этих файлов производится в папке самой программы.
 В случае отсутствия ключей выводится соответствующее сообщение.

О какой программе идёт реч?
Если есть какко нибуть выдео урок скинте ссылку пожалусто

----------


## thyrex

> О какой программе идёт реч?


О программе, инструкцию к которой Вы нашли в первом сообщении темы

----------


## sokol58

Так все же можно ли пользоваться и как этой программой для расшифровки файлов ?

----------


## thyrex

*sokol58*
Прочитать  написанное в первом сообщении темы не судьба?

----------


## vagner2010

не чего не понимаю

----------


## thyrex

> не чего не понимаю


Что именно? Во вложении в первом сообщении программа, которая может помочь *при наличии ключевых файлов*

----------


## vagner2010

Я просто не особа разбераюсь вовсём это програмировании
1. Скачиваю DeArest
2. При запуске выдаёт ошибку: Ключивые файлы не найдины. Нажимаю ОК. Снова вылазиет ошибка: Out of system resources. Нажимаю Ок
3. DeArest запускается, но нечего немугу там нажить
4. в инструкции на странице #1 написано: Если файлов не нашлось, поиск этих файлов производится в папке самой программы.

Какая ещё программа, какая папка, где они находятся, как называются?
И самое главное, после этого вобще текстовые файлы востановятся,или это просто удалит вирус?

- - - Добавлено - - -

Я просто не особа разбераюсь вовсём это програмировании
1. Скачиваю DeArest
2. При запуске выдаёт ошибку: Ключивые файлы не найдины. Нажимаю ОК. Снова вылазиет ошибка: Out of system resources. Нажимаю Ок
3. DeArest запускается, но нечего немугу там нажить
4. в инструкции на странице #1 написано: Если файлов не нашлось, поиск этих файлов производится в папке самой программы.

Какая ещё программа, какая папка, где они находятся, как называются?
И самое главное, после этого вобще текстовые файлы востановятся,или это просто удалит вирус?

----------


## thyrex

> При запуске выдаёт ошибку: Ключивые файлы не найдины


Значит увы, расшифровать невозможно

----------


## bornfly

При открытии программы пишет "Ошибка!Ненайдены ключевые фалы" и собственно :Sad:  не запускается...

----------


## renkas

Выложите кто нибудь UpdatesLog.txt.arest, вдруг получится кто нибудь должен попробовать!!!!!!

----------


## renkas

а в ответ тишина

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Den1999

действительно, пишут, что работает, а файлы скинуть не хотят - может и не работает вовсе?

----------


## Semknot

помогите пожалуйста, сервер заразился данной ересью, теперь все файлы имеют расширение arrested, насколько я понял нужен другой дешифратор

----------


## thyrex

> насколько я понял нужен другой дешифратор


поняли правильно

----------


## zipfaster

> поняли правильно


А будет ли создан дешифратор для данной заразы .ARRESTED  ??

----------


## thyrex

> А будет ли создан дешифратор для данной заразы .ARRESTED  ??


http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=141336

----------


## zipfaster

т.е. дишефратор сделать не возможно, или просто ни кто не будет этим заморачиваться. И выходит, что эти хакеры оказались самые умные, и великие программисты не могут ни чего сделать. обидно.

----------


## thyrex

> т.е. дишефратор сделать не возможно


именно так

----------


## zipfaster

общий дешифратор сделать не возможно, но возможно ли подобрать ключ (т.к. имеется дешифратор злодеев, но без ключа он не работает) в единичном случае, т.е. с помощью программы (или программ) по подбору ключа? Как это работает, где про это можно почитать?
З.ы. к вымогателям уже не достучатся, пострадавшие файлы нужны, мне все равно сколько времени займет подбор ключа (месяцы, года), главное восстановить файлы.

----------


## thyrex

Извините, ввел Вас в заблуждение, когда отвечал в сообщении №48. Дешифратор написать труда не составит, а вот



> возможно ли подобрать ключ


это и имелось в виду, когда говорилось о невозможности расшифровки.

----------

